# Tampa area report 10/11 June



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Had an old childhood friend and his son out this weekend. The son learned to bow to the king the hard way after an exciting 30 min fight. Out of the 4 we hooked, finally got 1 to go acrobatic. both days went 1/2 and off the water by 10 am. Missed a couple hookups as well. Favorite part was when some guy decided to anchor right on top of me and we jumped a fish right in his face. Never saw him hook up.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That's awesome. I bet the lad got some good footage with his GoPro too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZSFishing (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------

